# Manual o planos electricos lavadora secadora whirpool modelo s58nxmlf-6700



## bricenogy (Feb 23, 2016)

Manual o planos electricos de una lavadora secadora Whirpool modelo s58nxmlf-6700 ya que el motor no quiere arrancar, suena como trancado, pero gira bien con la mano gracias ...


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 23, 2016)

revisa el capacitor de arranque....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2016)

Fotos del motor por favor !

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------

